# Pokemon Mystery Dungeon!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2009)

For me, while it is "different" from the main series Pokemon, it's a lot better for two specific reasons.

1 - it has PLOT (quite solid and dark one in fact)
2 - Pokemon that talks... and you're one of them!

If you enjoy roguelikes, I suggest getting this gem!


----------



## AlexX (Jan 1, 2009)

The series is a mediocre roguelike at best.

You should NOT be getting it for the random dungeons alone, otherwise you will be severely disappointed. You should be getting it to be playing as the pokemon directly, because that's its selling piont. Plots are passable, but hardly anything impressive, so that shouldn't be too strong a factor, either.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 1, 2009)

I dunno... I'd say a game that tugs at my heartstrings is a great game to me.  In which case, I own Blue Rescue Team and the story made me cry just a bit at the end (Totodile's by far my best partner; I guess I got used to his personality...).  After the main story's over, though, there's not much appeal other than the sidequests (which aren't worthy of doing unless one has that OCD-factor of "Catchin 'em all"...).

I guess it's all a matter of personal taste.  I've yet to play the other two installments, though, so I don't know what I'm missing from those.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2009)

AlexX said:


> The series is a mediocre roguelike at best.
> 
> You should NOT be getting it for the random dungeons alone, otherwise you will be severely disappointed. You should be getting it to be playing as the pokemon directly, because that's its selling piont. Plots are passable, but hardly anything impressive, so that shouldn't be too strong a factor, either.



I thought the game was a lot better when compared to the main series. Obviously there are better roguelikes, but as far as Pokemon is concerned, this is the best.

I love 2, but it sucks that you can't be a Machop.


----------



## Superbeast (Jan 1, 2009)

I have Explorers of Time and it's pretty fun. The talking PokÃ©mon were the main selling point for me (other than "I want to wait for Platinum but I want PokÃ©mon now!"). Oh, and I have way more legendaries than in the main games!


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 1, 2009)

It was a nice idea but failed.

Dungeon crawling is a pain [hell i wouldn't mind a FF like battle system or one thats not a DCer.

And the plot isn't very...good. plain and simple


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 1, 2009)

Can I play as a charizard and fuck other charizards?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I thought the game was a lot better when compared to the main series.


Not really.



> Obviously there are better roguelikes, but as far as Pokemon is concerned, this is the best.


If you like roguelikes, why settle for something mediocre when you can have something far better? The main reason to get it is to support the series, really.



Nocturnowl357 said:


> Dungeon crawling is a pain [hell i wouldn't mind a FF like battle system or one thats not a DCer.


How? It's easy to assign a decent, high-PP move to a button press and use strategy for using the other moves as you fight through. A turn-based battle system would have made it needlessly slow.



> And the plot isn't very...good. plain and simple


What's wrong with it? I know it's not great, but how is it bad?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 1, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Can I play as a charizard and fuck other charizards?



What is this, Newgrounds?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 1, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> What is this, Newgrounds?


^This

All gender really does is affect whether NPCs refer to you as a "he" or "she".


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2009)

Nocturnowl357 said:


> It was a nice idea but failed.
> 
> Dungeon crawling is a pain [hell i wouldn't mind a FF like battle system or one thats not a DCer.
> 
> And the plot isn't very...good. plain and simple



Do you even know what roguelikes are?


----------



## Icarus (Jan 2, 2009)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon (Red, aka the first one) is so far the only game I've ever gotten teary-eyed too.
I'm not joking...this game got me sad...
And the plot is actually...a -PLOT- D:
I was almost scared...I thought the apocalypse was coming!  PLOT?! In a POKEMON game?!


----------



## Jahd (Jan 2, 2009)

It's pretty addicting. I'm a completionist, so having to catch a lot of pokemon, AND gain ranks, AND collect treasure chest items was enough to keep me occupied for a long while.

Pikachu is really REALLY powerful though. Unless an enemy has lightning rod or something, discharge is brokenly strong, and when it fails, agility is likewise insane.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 2, 2009)

You really can't compair the two games together, but I would take the original trainer games over the dungeon series anyday. The main games have much more to offer then the dungeon series. The dungeon series failed to entertain me one bit at all.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 2, 2009)

Jahd said:


> Pikachu is really REALLY powerful though. Unless an enemy has lightning rod or something, discharge is brokenly strong, and when it fails, agility is likewise insane.


All attacks that hit entire rooms are broken. Earth Power and Ominous Wind have killed off far more of my escort clients than what should be fair.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 2, 2009)

Fun fact - roguelikes are not to be treated as RPGs.

And I hated Pikachu, so I picked Fire type Charmander. I realized how hard it is for early dungeons for Fire types. lol


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah, great world. Humans were a stupid part of the original Pokemon games anyway. I had always felt that a world and community of Pokemon was not only possible but plausible. I RPed it about three weeks before news of Mystery Dungeon got out. I played it, liked the premise, but...the game itself disappointed me. The music, graphics, gameplay...everything could have been much better. So instead, I keep to my RPing.


----------



## Superbeast (Jan 2, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I realized how hard it is for early dungeons for Fire types. lol



It's the same in the main games isn't it, with the first gyms mostly being rock type.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jan 2, 2009)

2nd game's story got really cheesy towards to end, but ironically that was actually the better of the 2 games.

Pikachu was my main considering that he was the only fucking electric type in the entire game and paralysis is basically your best friend in this game.


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 2, 2009)

Amazing game. Sure it had its tedious moments, but overall I found it highly addicting and fun. The story was great, too. It even got me back into Pokemon after a few years of falling out of interest.

Probably going to go back and replay it sometime, too.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 2, 2009)

There's a 3rd game coming out, possibly circling on Arceus.

I also like it that as long as you have a Wonder Mail generator, you can virtually recruit all Pokemon save the only exclusive chars (in MD2, it's either Mewtwo or Celebi).


----------



## AlexX (Jan 2, 2009)

You can make any exclusive available in your version with wondermail codes, including the exclusive legendaries.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think you can do so for Mewtwo/Celebi (well, as far as Serebii.Net is concerned).


----------



## Superbeast (Jan 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I don't think you can do so for Mewtwo/Celebi (well, as far as Serebii.Net is concerned).


Maybe not, but you could get Mewtwo/Celebi for the other game (Mewtwo for Time & vice versa) with Wi-Fi missions a few months ago.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 3, 2009)

The prizes will be Mewtwo/Celebi joining?


----------



## Superbeast (Jan 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The prizes will be Mewtwo/Celebi joining?


Yup. But it's not available anymore. 
Here's a link if you want. http://www.pokemon.com/#dungeon2_15


----------



## AlexX (Jan 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I don't think you can do so for Mewtwo/Celebi (well, as far as Serebii.Net is concerned).


There was an official one on Wifi that made them available, but you don't need it.

Find a mail generator and create a rescue mission where the one you want to rescue is Mewtwo/Celebi. It can be the first floor of the beach cave if you want and it will make them available in your version.


----------



## Superbeast (Jan 3, 2009)

AlexX said:


> There was an official one on Wifi that made them available, but you don't need it.
> 
> Find a mail generator and create a rescue mission where the one you want to rescue is Mewtwo/Celebi. It can be the first floor of the beach cave if you want and it will make them available in your version.


I'm trying that right now on http://www.upokecenter.com/games/dungeon2/guides/wondermail.php and the message "The chosen target Pokemon is invalid for Wonder Mail.  Passwords involving this Pokemon would be incorrect." comes up when I try to input Celebi/Mewtwo or any other legendary. What generator are you using?


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a new pokemon game. Which one woudl you say was the best?

PS. I only have a Wii and a Gameboy Advance.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 4, 2009)

Jonnaius said:


> I'm thinking about buying a new pokemon game. Which one woudl you say was the best?
> 
> PS. I only have a Wii and a Gameboy Advance.



there were plenty of good ones for the advance^^
like ruby, emerald, leafgreen, firered and maybe some more i dont remember 
my sister had leafgreen and firered and she loved them!
on the wii there is only that battle stadium game i guess. and as far as i know that one sucks but im not too sure about it

edit: about mystery dungeon.... i dont like those games at all :/


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 4, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Can I play as a charizard and fuck other charizards?



WTF guys this is a serious question, I'd definitely get this game if the above was possible.


----------



## Superbeast (Jan 4, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> WTF guys this is a serious question, I'd definitely get this game if the above was possible.


I'm pretty sure that creepy croagunk was running some kind of prostitution ring, but he wouldn't tell me nothing. I heard those daycare centers get pretty wild, but they're only in the main games.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah. Mewtwo/Celebi are the only non-password-able legendaries.

And yeah Mystery Dungeon opens a lot of fantasies. I mean, the fact that you and your buddy are sleeping in the same room in 2 and well... your buddy seems to be rather so attached to you...


----------



## Superbeast (Jan 4, 2009)

I've never thought about that kind of stuff when I was playing the game. They're just too cute! Especially when they're sleeping.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And yeah Mystery Dungeon opens a lot of fantasies. I mean, the fact that you and your buddy are sleeping in the same room in 2 and well... your buddy seems to be rather so attached to you...



That sounds pretty hot


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 4, 2009)

On a related note, this is the first time where I actually lost to a Pokemon game.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And yeah Mystery Dungeon opens a lot of fantasies. I mean, the fact that you and your buddy are sleeping in the same room in 2 and well... your buddy seems to be rather so attached to you...


Yes, because it is completely and totally impossible for people to be close without it being sexual.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2009)

I was referring to the fact that it is possible to have fantasies. >_>


----------

